# Review of chamber vacuum sealer, Vacmaster vp112



## midtownbistro

When I smoke salmon or cheese, I usually have 50-100 pieces that I want to vacuum seal.

I've gone through 4-5 store-bought vacuum sealers, ranging from $50 to $150 in price.  The biggest problem was they dont have a cooling mechanism which causes the units to shut down after an hour of continuous use (you have to wait maybe 10 mins after a couple seals to do another couple).  So in the middle of a big batch, this is a pain in the butt.

I researched different seal-a-meal devices, looking at reviews and specs... none of which are suited for continuous duty.  There are some Weston commercial ones which cost $600, which I seriously considered.

Finally I found a commercial chamber vacuum system.  Rather than going into great detail of how it works, all I will say is that it is a completely different concept of removing the air from the bag.  The entire bag is put into a chamber, the entire chamber goes under vacuum, the sealing bar is within the chamber.  Foodsaver systems suck air out of the bag, the bag is basically left in the open, and the air is pulled out.

Here's the comparison:

Time:  both take the same amount of time to perform the vacuum

What can be put in the bag:  the foodsaver type doesnt work well with anything warm or that has a liquid, it also doesnt like dusty things.  The air drawn out actually sucks out the liquid/dust and makes a mess where you want it to seal.  Chamber systems can handle hot liquids, dust, or anything, the concept basically allows you to put anything you want in the bag and it will be sealed in there.

Bag quality:  Both foodsaver bags and commercial chamber bags can be boiled after, both freeze well. 

Bag cost:  Foodsaver bags are available everywhere and cost around $15 for 100.  That is 15 cents each.  Chamber bags cost about $30 for 1000.  That is 3 cents each.  Consider how many seals you will do in 2 years, multiply that by the bag cost, and now you know the running cost of using that device.

Sealer cost:  Foodsavers cost $200 for a good one and the bags cost you 15 cents each.  Commercial vacuum sealers cost $500 and the bags cost you 15 cents each.  A portable commercial chamber system will cost you $650 and the bags will cost you 3 cents each.

Benefits of a Foodsaver machine:  low entry cost, fits in a closet, simple and quick.

Downside of a Foodsaver machine:  bags are 10x the price, cannot run continuous (more than maybe 40 bags at a time), breaks down in a couple years.  Not designed to handle hot, moist, or dusty products

Benefits of Commercial Weston machine: fits in a closet, simple and quick, can run continuously

Downside of Commercial Weston machine: high cost of entry, bags are 10x price.  Not designed to handle hot, moist, or dusty products

Benefits of chamber vacuum system:  bags are very inexpensive.  can handle liquids, hot and moist product, and dusty product.  can seal multiple bags at a time (as long as they dont overlap on the seal bar).  full control over vacuum level and seal times

Downside of chamber vacuum system:  high cost of entry, very heavy (the Vacmaster VP112 weighs 60lbs).

Good luck if you are facing sealing problems.  Do your research and if you are packaging alot of product, do the math in bag cost.  My chamber system will pay for itself in 3 years.  I would be happy to answer any questions if you ask.


----------



## midtownbistro

here is a pic with a 6x9 bag













vacmaster.JPG



__ midtownbistro
__ Sep 15, 2012


----------



## gersus

Very cool! Having one of these machines would be great! I didn't realize bags were that much cheaper... thanks, now I really want one! haha


----------



## scarbelly

What is the largest size bag you can put in the unit?

Also - you might want to check on the "boiling water" comment. Everything I have read says hot not boiling water due to BPA issues with boiling water


----------



## midtownbistro

this has a 12" sealing bar, so (2) 6" bags or one 12" bag.

I bought the sous vide cooking bags which are suitable for boiling.  Here is an extract from the manufacturer:   These 10" x 15" industrial strength, 3 mil chamber vacuum packaging bags help keep food fresh up to five times longer than traditional storage methods! They're specially designed so that you can reheat food right in the bag. The design has more perforated layers and a stronger adhesive than other vacuum chamber pouches which allow them to withstand the extended exposure to heat involved with Sous Vide Cooking. More economical than bags used for suction type machines, these bags also seal more securely.

These chamber vacuum packaging pouches can be frozen, refrigerated, microwaved, or boiled, and their nylon/poly construction adds puncture and abrasion resistance! Sold 1000 per case


----------



## supercenterchef

thanks for the link...I actually ended up getting the vp210 and am loving it! (My foodsaver seemed to overheat after only about 10-20 seals).  Lisa at VSU was great and hightly recommend both VSU and the chamber sealer.

Scarbelly--I think you're right...not sure about FS bags, but I know they make boil safe bags for the commercial sealers...


----------



## midtownbistro

Wow, you dropped a grand for that....nice!

I am very happy for you.

Did you end up getting the bag stand?  I just saw that and I found some plastic follish thing which helps but is not sturdy at all.  Still trying to figure out how to get product in the bag without getting the sealing area dirty.  I am wondering what to mimic this for 6" bags....


----------



## supercenterchef

shhh...don't tell the wife! :D

I didn't get a stand, though it may come in handy--I kinda do a wet hand-dry hand dance to try and get it in as cleanly as possible...


----------



## smoker21

Thank you for your report.  This answers most of my questions!

JD


----------



## roger shoaf

One other benefit is that the chamber sealers give you more vacuum. The nearer to a perfect vacuum you can get the less oxygen there is to cause problems.

So if you had a package of meat in the freezer loose, wrapped in butcher paper, zip locked bagged, food saver bagged or done with a commercial grade vacuum you are going to get different freezer lives out of each.


----------



## lisa b

Hi All,

If you any of you have any additional questions, or want me to email you a spec sheet, please let me know. I carry the full line of VacMaster machines and bags.

Here is a link to description of the VP112:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....ber-Vacuum-Sealing-Machine-VACMASTERVP112.htm

Have a great day!

Lisa B.

http://vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## kelly k

I purchased the VP112 about a month ago. This is going to be a great addition to food preparation. First a tip and then a question. 

TIP: I took the bottom off a M'donald's large plastic cup and it is the perfect funnel for the 6" bags. I used a Wndy's Large for the bigger bags. Keeps the tops nice a clean for a perfect seal.

QUESTION: How do you use the "seal only" that even their manual, under "tips" refers to? 

Thanks!


----------



## smokininnd

Hello all, new to the forum. I bought the VP112 about a year ago and let me tell 'ya. I will never go back to the FS again! Not saying their bad or anything our first one (and only one) lasted about 9 or 10 years. I bought 3,250 bags from vacuumsealersunlimited for $188 with shipping included. FS bags can cost up to $10 for 22 bags (I believe...been a while since I bought them). that's $.45 a bag. The biggest bag it can handle is 12"x14" and their are sizes of bags ranging from 2.5"x10" to 22"x34". there are controls for seal and vac. time and you can still use the FS canisters with this machine. You don't have to worry about sealing wet products because this machine will vac. seal water. You will not go wrong with this machine. I found it on sale for $570 with free shipping. Right now The W^$$%&&$$%^t Store has it on sale for $549 free shipping.


----------



## supercenterchef

...but the W*&^#$$%&*&^t Store doesn't have Lisa...


----------



## baja traveler

I'm seriously thinking of getting a chamber unit. Yesterday I smoked 20 pounds of cheese - that's 40 individual inch thick slices. I vacuum sealed them and put them in the fridge. Today I pulled them out to put labels on them and found a 100% failure rate - no vacuum seal at all. I was so careful to make sure the sealing surface was clean, but the Vacmaster 130 does not seem up to the task...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smoker21

I have the Pro 140 and after I set the heater timer 2 seconds longer I stopped having any problems.


----------



## lisa b

SupercenterChef said:


> ...but the W($^&*&%$$#t Store doesn't have Lisa...


Awww, thanks!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We also sell the unit for $549 with free shipping.  

Lisa 

http://www.VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## cs3625

Vacmaster vp112


----------



## kathrynn

cs3625 said:


> The W*%^#$%#$%t now has it for $539 free shipping.


Lisa is one of our sponsors...and would appreciate it being purchased from her.

Kat


----------



## daveomak

cs3625 said:


> The W%#*+^&$%t now has it for $539 free shipping.


cs3625....  Since this is your first post here, please stop shilling for NON site supporters.....   Evidently you haven't come to terms with how great this site is....    without our sponsors, it wouldn't be here.....    Did you just drop in to FREE advertise for the site you mentioned ????    Well, that sucks.....    

Sincerely, DaveOmak......


----------



## cs3625




----------



## techmogogy

Sorry for bring up an older post but I need to seal ribs - is this machine big enough to do a rack of ribs?

Thanks,


----------



## daveomak

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....ber-Vacuum-Sealing-Machine-VACMASTERVP112.htm

The machine specs. are in that link.....   I don't think it is large enough...  Chamber 12 x 11....


----------



## techmogogy

Yeah I saw that but then it says bag max is 10x14"
Just wondering if anyone that has one can do a rack (perhaps rack goes sideways?) and I don't want to cut it in half :(
Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## daveomak

cs3625 said:


> i have to apologize for my newbie behavior. i thought i was just reporting the lowest price i found on the unit after doing a lot of homework as i'm really interested in owning a chamber vacuum sealer. sorry guys! i sure will support the sponsors of the site when i am going to make the purchase.



CS, morning and welcome to the forum....   Hey, It's forgotten... I appreciate your reply....  IGNORE my very harsh response....   I do my best to protect our sponsors...  This is a great forum and we need their support....   If you choose the deal with Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, Lisa is a great person to deal with...  She carries top quality products, and  has TOP quality customer service and gives members a break on certain inventory....   give her a call and see what she can do for you.......       

Please take a moment and stop into " /Roll Call/  " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    
We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## paul01

Wow its amazing ...I like your information....


----------



## sousvidelover

I've read on other sites about vacmaster vp 112 that the lid cracked after about 6 mo. to a year.  What is the thickness of the lid?


----------



## midtownbistro

Not sure. I've not heard that. I've gone through 500 bags. 

In this thread there's a supplier of this equipment, ask her?


----------



## sousvidelover

Lisa B, Since you sell them and I will probably purchase a vp112 this month I need a quick answer.  I have read on other sites that there is a problem with the plastic lid and it cracks after a few months. What is the thickness of the plastic lid?


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

I think that I talked to you on the phone....

I sell hundreds of these units, and I sell very few replacement lids.  VacMaster redesigned the lids last spring and I haven't heard of any problems at all. 

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## venture

Aside from being a sponsor, Lisa is great to work with.

She has saved me a bunch of money.  Well sort of?  The low cost of her great bags has a drawback.  I now use my sealer a lot more and with a lot less guilt!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## wade

Yes, Once you have moved to a chamber Vac you will not look back. It is not just smoked cheese and cooked meat etc. you can make things like BBQ sauce or stock in quantity and vac pack for compact storage. It is good to vac pack your ribs and joints to marinade overnight once you have put on the rub as it helps keep the flavours in close contact with the meat.


----------



## daveomak

Wade said:


> Yes, Once you have moved to a chamber Vac you will not look back. It is not just smoked cheese and cooked meat etc. you can make things like BBQ sauce or stock in quantity and vac pack for compact storage. *It is good to vac pack your ribs and joints to marinade overnight *once you have put on the rub as it helps keep the flavours in close contact with the meat.


Wade, evening.....   I don't know about you Brits.... Over here, we don't marinate joints....  makes them hard to light....


----------



## supercenterchef

> Over here, we don't marinate joints


Smoked 'Colorado' brownies...sounds interesting... :)


----------



## crystal10

Can you vacuum and seal outside of the chamber on the 112 model?  
Will the mason jar attachment work with the canister port?
How is the piston if it sits for periods of time, basically a few months?


----------



## shoneyboy

:popcorn


----------



## garygaul

I have 2  of the vp112 units  both units run 7-10 hrs per day from sept to feb (Deer season in NJ) I also use the vac port for canisters and ball mason jars.  the units WORK.enough said.  only wish is to be able to go more then 9 sec seal time  do not think they will seal 4mil bags.


----------



## crystal10

For the mason jars, what attachment are you using?? If using the foodsaver one, are you also using the foodsaver hose?  Large or small mouth jars?


----------



## garygaul

am using the foodsaver mason jar top units  the hose is foodsaver adpt on one end and the adpt that comes with ~~the vp112  just remember to turn the seal time to 3 sec.  I also use the fs canasters the same way.  makes jerky mmmmmm good


----------



## reelduel

I ordered one a week ago for my Birthday present to myself. They are back ordered until 21 March and Lisa made sure I knew this!  Great customer service. You will not find a lower price anywhere. $539.99 for the machine and $24.99 for 300 bag combo pack with fedex ground 13.78  total   $578.76


----------



## lisa b

garygaul said:


> I have 2  of the vp112 units  both units run 7-10 hrs per day from sept to feb (Deer season in NJ) I also use the vac port for canisters and ball mason jars.  the units WORK.enough said.  only wish is to be able to go more then 9 sec seal time  do not think they will seal 4mil bags.


Hello,

The VP112 will seal 4MIL bags.  I have some customers who use the machine on our 4.8 MIL bags, too.  The only thing the VP 112 won't seal is a retort pouch.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone,

I made a video to illustrate some of the features of the VP 112.  Don't laugh at me, and if you do, don't tell me!

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## shoneyboy

Lisa B said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I made a video to illustrate some of the features of the VP 112.  Don't laugh at me, and if you do, don't tell me!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lisa



Ms. Lisa, great video and I learned something, I did not know about the bag clip.....I usually just fold my bag over the seal bar.......Thanks for the information....... ShoneyBoy


----------



## smoker21

Great video.  I too like the clip idea.

Thanks Lisa.


----------



## rlk438

Thanks Lisa for the video. I have a better idea of what it will do for me. It has moved ahead of several other items on my want list. Think I will be ordering one shortly. What sizes of bags would you recommend to start with? Do you have a variety pack to help me decide what sizes I will use?


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

Until recently, we didn't have a chamber bags assortment.  However, I was asked about them so many times, that we came up with one with out most popular sizes.  You get 100 each bags (300 total) of the following sizes for $24.99:

6 x 12

8 x 10

10 x13

If you click below, it will take you directly to the page where we describe them.

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/300-Chamber-Bag-Combo-Pack-CHCOMBO6810.htm

Thanks for your positive comments about the video.  I still can't even watch it myself!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

We are receiving a pallet full of VP112 chamber vacuum sealers on Tuesday, so if you've been waiting for them to come back in stock before you order, we will have them. Don't wait... the manufacturer is already almost out of stock again and the next shipment won't arrive until June!

*We have it for $539.99 with FREE shipping.*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....ber-Vacuum-Sealing-Machine-VACMASTERVP112.htm

Thanks!

Lisa

*P.S.  Thank you for sticking up for me!  You guys are the best!  *


----------



## rlk438

Got mine in and have done one seal session with it so far. Really like the way it works. Vacuumed some chicken. Neat to watch it srink up when done. Will try to post some photos next time. Want to try doing something with liquid.  Thanks Lisa.  It was worth the wait


----------



## puncher

Will this work at 8200 ft?


----------



## lisa b

puncher said:


> Will this work at 8200 ft?


I don't know why not.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## tj333

Hi Lisa-

I'm currently having some serious internal debate about which vacmaster to order from you...and what's really hanging me up is the dry pump vs the oil pump.  If $ was no issue, I'd order the 215 and never look back, but when I consider it's essentially twice the cost of the 112 I can talk myself into either machine.  Do you have any comments on the differences between the two?

Thank you!

Tim


----------



## lisa b

Hi Tim,

The difference between the machines that are less expensive than the VP215 use a maintenance-free, dry rocker piston pump, which can be used for about 45 minutes to an hour non-stop.  After that, you need to let it cool down for a few minutes.

The VP215 (and the machines that are more expensive than that) uses an oil vacuum pump, which is designed for all day, non-stop sealing.  These machines are considered heavy-duty commercial machines.  The oil needs to be changed roughly every 60 hours of use.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Tj333 said:


> Hi Lisa-
> 
> I'm currently having some serious internal debate about which vacmaster to order from you...and what's really hanging me up is the dry pump vs the oil pump.  If $ was no issue, I'd order the 215 and never look back, but when I consider it's essentially twice the cost of the 112 I can talk myself into either machine.  Do you have any comments on the differences between the two?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Tim



I have a VP215, you won't regret going with the better machine.



~Martin


----------



## tj333

Thank you, all...appreciate the feedback.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello,*

*The VP112 has been redesigned and has lots of great new features:*

*A vacuum sensor with an easy-to-read pressure indicator*
*A redesigned, lighter lid with a lower profile*
*A marinating cycle*
*A wide 4mm seal*
*If you would like more info, please take a look:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....ber-Vacuum-Sealing-Machine-VACMASTERVP112.htm*

*Our prices are always the lowest and we ship for free.*

*Thank you for your continued support!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I made a video that reviews the features of the VacMaster VP112s.*



*Our prices are always the lowest and we ship for free within the lower 48.  *

*For more information, please click below:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....ber-Vacuum-Sealing-Machine-VACMASTERVP112.htm*

*Thanks for your support!*

*Lisa B*


----------



## wayne p

What is the proper way to seal something in a jar?


----------



## daveomak

Wayne P said:


> What is the proper way to seal something in a jar?



Use the jar / lid attachment....


----------



## schlotz

Hi Lisa, can you tell me what the weight of the VP112 is?  Trying to figure out best 'capable' storage location when not in use.

Matt


----------



## wayne p

What is a jar / lid attachment? I have the hose fir the process just trying to find out what I need and where to get it.


----------



## daveomak

Mason jar attachment.png



__ daveomak
__ Dec 1, 2015


----------



## JasonStkr

are the bags supposed to be filled with air while a vacuum is pulled?

If you any of you have any additional questions, or want me to email you a spec sheet, please let me know. I carry the full line of VacMaster machines and bags.

Here is a link to description of the VP112:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....ber-Vacuum-Sealing-Machine-VACMASTERVP112.htm

Have a great day!

Lisa B.

http://vacuumsealersunlimited.com[/QUOTEfi[/QUOTE]


----------

